# Oriental Trading Co. Halloween 2012



## Guest (Aug 4, 2012)

umm, off to Oriental trading! Who needs food, clothing, and shelter! Thanks, Garthgoyle!

WOW! They do have alot! 

Triple WOW! OT just upped their game by a ton! 

They have some cool stuff!


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

Yep, me too, looking at Oriental Trading today! I only wish I knew what was stashed in my attic so I would not buy things I don't need-and it's too hot to go up there searching. I haven't had a party in 2 years, due to moving, so opening boxes will be like Christmas. Free shipping again. I know I bought plates and napkins at Walmart last year for like 90% off, but who remembers what exactly I have. Here goes the budget.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

the light up LED skull lantern i saw at michaels today (wasn't impressed). its cheaper at Oriental trading


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

ok so i had to have this....

http://www.orientaltrading.com/here...-sign-a2-93_801.fltr?prodCatId=388626&tabId=7


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Glad to be able to help you all spend the money that was reserved for closer to the holiday Thank you for letting me know that I'm not alone in dropping the 
ball I was going to buy only a couple of things, then I found more and more; I wound up spending over $100, although I won't have to pay it off in full for 6 months (thank you, Bill Me Later... lol)

I like your new sign, witchymom.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Ahh! This is awesome! Is it free shipping anywhere or just within the US? Last time we opted not to go with them because their shipping to us was insane


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Garthgoyle said:


> I was surprised at the amount of higher-end props that Oriental Trading Co. have this year, since it seems that they normally only offer a few; upping the ante was a wise move on their part. This imposing, nearly 8' tall witch for $40 is going to be one of the hottest items, I'm thinking. They have free shipping now through August 7, so have at it... You may either thank me or kick me for causing you to spend yet more money


That witch looks almost identical to this $69 one from Grandin Road (http://www.grandinroad.com/new-gian...54534?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=13), except that she's holding a color-changing LED skull instead of an apple and has long white hair. The dimensions and battery-type appear to be the same, so I'd assume that she has the same (helium-squeaking-ish) voice as can be heard online for the GR Giant Witch, which is . . . unfortunate.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

moony_1 said:


> Ahh! This is awesome! Is it free shipping anywhere or just within the US? Last time we opted not to go with them because their shipping to us was insane


I'm not sure, but I hope that it is for everywhere, moony_1. My suggestion is to put a few things in your cart and see what happens



Saruman of Many Colours said:


> That witch looks almost identical to this $69 one from Grandin Road (http://www.grandinroad.com/new-gian...54534?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=13), except that she's holding a color-changing LED skull instead of an apple and has long white hair. The dimensions and battery-type appear to be the same, so I'd assume that she has the same (helium-squeaking-ish) voice as can be heard online for the GR Giant Witch, which is . . . unfortunate.


It does look very much the same, Saruman. I pray that the Oriental Trading Co. witch does not have _that_ voice...


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Will do! This is so awesome! Thanks garthgoyle!!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

is there a promo code to enter for the free shipping?


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

moony_1 said:


> is there a promo code to enter for the free shipping?



WCE3503

Oriental Trading Company: Order online by August 7, 2012, and get free standard shipping on any purchase, within the contiguous states. Gift cards not included.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

That witch looks amazing. WE WANTS IT. WE WANTS THE PRECIOUS. Love OTC.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

witchymom said:


> WCE3503
> 
> Oriental Trading Company: Order online by August 7, 2012, and get free standard shipping on any purchase, within the contiguous states. Gift cards not included.


Thank you! It says the states  maybe ill get lucky! Haha


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh, I got their catalog in the mail today too. It's begining to look a lot like Halloween.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

moony_1 said:


> Will do! This is so awesome! Thanks garthgoyle!!


Not a problem



witchymom said:


> WCE3503
> 
> Oriental Trading Company: Order online by August 7, 2012, and get free standard shipping on any purchase, within the contiguous states. Gift cards not included.


Thanks for answering moony_1's question so fast, witchymom



CaliforniaMelanie said:


> That witch looks amazing. WE WANTS IT. WE WANTS THE PRECIOUS. Love OTC.


Heeheehee. The other half of 'we' is going to be cursing me



nhh said:


> Oh, I got their catalog in the mail today too. It's begining to look a lot like Halloween.


Cool, nhh. I haven't gotten one in awhile, but as soon I saw the new items online, I had to order some, especially with the free shipping


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

well, I couldn't get the free shipping for canada, but we took the free shipping to our US mail forwarding address, then we still only have to pay our flat rate shipping fee for whatever we get sent from them  so I'm still saving money! 

we bought some treats, some fish netting, some booty bag fillers, and I bought six of the flaming torches. the video looked great but honestly I'm not expecting much at 3.75 each haha


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Ooooh!! I love that witch!! So cool!!


----------



## Zombie Sean (Oct 1, 2010)

Their props are nice, but boy are they expensive. I've seen that Animated Zombie Clown for $50 less at other locations.


----------



## Mae (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks garthgoyle for posting this! I have never heard of Oriental Trading Co, and am really glad that I have! I see a lot of things I want


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I bought the witch! If you don't hear from me, you'll know it was the breaking point for the hubby...


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Garth you are killing me.(and my budget!)...first toscanodesigns, then oriental trading...what next???


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I just got an E-mail offering free shipping on any order from now through this Tuesday at Midnight.

Use Key code # WCE3505 at check-out.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow I wish I can use the free shipping code. There are alot of kewl props I would love to get my hands on!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Forgot to say thanks Garth.. (for posting)


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

moony_1 said:


> well, I couldn't get the free shipping for canada, but we took the free shipping to our US mail forwarding address, then we still only have to pay our flat rate shipping fee for whatever we get sent from them  so I'm still saving money!


I'm glad that you can do it that way, at least. 



Kymmm said:


> I bought the witch! If you don't hear from me, you'll know it was the breaking point for the hubby...


Ha. If you manage to get yours before I do mine, please let me know how her voice is... provided you are left breathing



matrixmom said:


> Garth you are killing me.(and my budget!)...first toscanodesigns, then oriental trading...what next???


Heh. Sorry, matrixmom. I'm killing myself here, too, trust me

Everyone is welcome for the thread. Thanks for showing some appreciation


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

moony_1 said:


> well, I couldn't get the free shipping for canada, but we took the free shipping to our US mail forwarding address, then we still only have to pay our flat rate shipping fee for whatever we get sent from them  so I'm still saving money!
> 
> we bought some treats, some fish netting, some booty bag fillers, and I bought six of the flaming torches. the video looked great but honestly I'm not expecting much at 3.75 each haha


Yeah I bought those torches and within 4 hours two of the torches led lights stopped working and the fan on the other two quit. They are very cheaply made.


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

My experiences with OT include extremely high-priced items that are no more than cheap, miniature products. I would not recommend them whatsoever. This is just my opinion. 

I also would be weary of the torches they sell. They are cheaply made and most of them do not work. I have separated myself from Oriental Trading for a few years now. They constantly send me "We want you back!" messages.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Ordered the witch as well!!!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Cool! They have some neat stuff! They don't show hardly anything in the catalogs.


----------



## Cortney from the coven (Aug 27, 2010)

That witch is wicked awesome! I'd love to have it, but we're having a baby next month...Halloween prop buying is out for this year


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Oriental Trading has Free Shipping on orders over $49 thru August 14th. 
Use code WCE3488 .


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Please remember to check around for pricing on some of these props!!!

This
http://www.orientaltrading.com/claw...led-eyes-a2-25_6246-11-0.fltr?xsaleSku=93/801

Is pretty much a variation of this from Lakeside Collection
http://www.orientaltrading.com/claw...led-eyes-a2-25_6246-11-0.fltr?xsaleSku=93/801

There's also a few other duplicates but I don't have time to check them now so just remember to google or search here.

That said, OT is a great place for party supplies & stuff for the ToTers. I usually get my rubber duckies there, some candy & bags. I had so much leftover last year I don't think I need much this year but OT is my go-to place for such things.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Pictures of the witch once assembled. I was in a bit of a hurry, so I'm not sure if she is her true height; if this is it, she is over 5' tall, but nowhere near 8' The video of Grandin Road's similar witch made her sound like a chipmunk, but the voice really isn't so bad.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

looks like she has a support post missing maybe? i think shes supposed to be pretty tall

shes cool looking though - I think vicky and gretchen need a friend  lolol


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks, witchy. I think that you may be correct. She looks _very_ tall in OTC's picture, so I am going to wind up e-mailing them to see... 

She'd be good company for them, I'm sure


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Garthgoyle said:


> Thanks, witchy. I think that you may be correct. Probably going to wind up e-mailing them to see...
> 
> She'd be good company for them, I'm sure


did you have an 'extra' connecting piece? That will be a 'dead' giveaway you are. well, that or looking at the instruction/ piece sheet to get piece counts lol


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

witchymom said:


> did you have an 'extra' connecting piece? That will be a 'dead' giveaway you are. well, that or looking at the instruction/ piece sheet to get piece counts lol


No. I am not like my uncle in that regard And she didn't come with instructions, so no help there...


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Garthgoyle said:


> No, and she didn't come with instructions, so it is not my fault this time around...


just this time... right? lolololol


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

witchymom said:


> just this time... right? lolololol


No, nothing is _ever_ my fault... just like how you are _always_ right


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Garthgoyle said:


> No, nothing is _ever_ my fault... just like how you are _always_ right


well arent we two of a kind then LMAOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Oooooo the witch looks good!!! I bought 2 green & 1 white "toy" hair from Dollar Tree to add to her.....she may not need it....


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks, jenscats5. She's got a pretty full head of hair, so I doubt that you will be needing it... unless you simply desire to make her more colorful


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Garthgoyle said:


> Thanks, jenscats5. She's got a pretty full head of hair, so I doubt that you will be needing it... unless you simply desire to make her more colorful


Well, yes I was thinking more colorful would be good......I'm going to put her outside so want to make her stand out as she will be behind my graveyard.....may even stick my graduation gown on her too!!! LOL

Looks like I may have to take the hair apart & piece it in......


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

jenscats5 said:


> .....may even stick my graduation gown on her too!!! LOL


Marvelous idea... Don't forget the tassels


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Garthgoyle said:


> Marvelous idea... Don't forget the tassels


Methinks that's a topic for another forum........LOL!!!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

jenscats5 said:


> Methinks that's a topic for another forum........LOL!!!!


Hahahaha. Not those ones...


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

those would be pasties not tassels. though tassels can be on pasties. 


not that i know or um anything LOLOLOLOLLOL


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

witchymom said:


> those would be pasties not tassels. though tassels can be on pasties.
> 
> 
> not that i know or um anything LOLOLOLOLLOL


Ohhh Really????!!! DO tell! LOL


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

jenscats5 said:


> Ohhh Really????!!! DO tell! LOL


taking the 5th lololololol


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

You all are too funny..
I got the witch also and she is about 5.3 feet tall.. I think the ad said that with her arms completely held out, she had a 7.9 foot reach...


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Kymmm said:


> I got the witch also and she is about 5.3 feet tall.. I think the ad said that with her arms completely held out, she had a 7.9 foot reach...


Thanks, Kymmm. Either way, they have an e-mail waiting to be opened on Monday, asking why she is so much shorter than she appears in their picture


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

lol... looking forward to hear what they have to say.. Keep us posted!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

As am I, Kymmm. They'll probably say something along the lines of, "Next time, might want to take the time to read properly, bucko..."


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

Take a peek at these Peeper lights on Oriental Trading's website...

You get one set of lights - the price? $450!!! This HAS to be a misprint! I just thought this was funny.
http://www.orientaltrading.com/peepers-lights-a2-13576283.fltr?prodCatId=388626&tabId=7
Oriental Trading has definitely kicked it up a notch this year! Most of their prices are marked up 25 - 50% more than even Spirit, so I'd be careful what you're buying.

They have a variation of the Jumping Zombie that looks interesting! Have you seen it? It is $90 versus Spirit's $120. 
http://www.orientaltrading.com/lunging-zombie-reaper-a2-13576348.fltr?prodCatId=388626&tabId=7


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Garthgoyle said:


> As am I, Kymmm. They'll probably say something along the lines of, "Next time, might want to take the time to read properly, bucko..."


I read it over again & it says: "Arms stretched out, approx. 5 ft. 3" x 7 ft. 9"." Soooooo, it looks like she's 5' 3" tall with an almost 8 foot reach......


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

well, at 5'3 shes STILL taller than ME ! LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

CobhamManor said:


> Take a peek at these Peeper lights on Oriental Trading's website...
> 
> You get one set of lights - the price? $450!!! This HAS to be a misprint! I just thought this was funny.
> http://www.orientaltrading.com/peepers-lights-a2-13576283.fltr?prodCatId=388626&tabId=7
> ...


I want to get 10 sets at _that_ price...

Cheaper yet on eBay, actually... This is the lowest that I could find the lunging zombie for ($70): http://www.ebay.com/itm/LUNGING-ZOM...625?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ec0d518e1



witchymom said:


> well, at 5'3 shes STILL taller than ME ! LOLOLOLOLOL


Hahaha. She _is_ supposed to be nearly 8' tall. Here is what the description says: _Complete with plastic stand, this tall witch will loom over all your guests. Features flashing red eyes and witch voice SFX. Plastic. Arms stretched out, approx. 5 ft. 3" x 7 ft. 9"._ If not, maybe they meant everyone in the country where the witch was made


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Garthgoyle said:


> Hahaha. She _is_ supposed to be nearly 8' tall. Here is what the description says: _Complete with plastic stand, this tall witch will loom over all your guests. Features flashing red eyes and witch voice SFX. Plastic. Arms stretched out, approx. 5 ft. 3" x 7 ft. 9"._ If not, maybe they meant everyone in the country where the witch was made



You'll have to let us know what the reply from them is to your email........the wording is quite strange....


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

jenscats5 said:


> You'll have to let us know what the reply from them is to your email........the wording is quite strange....


I will, and I agree with you, jenscats5.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I received a response from Oriental Trading Company and, as expected, the person knew nothing, simply asking if I would like to return the product in exchange for another or a credit. I don't even have the person's name, simply 'Oriental Trading Co. staff' 

My follow-up: "Thanks for the response. Actually, I would appreciate it very much if you could let me know how many connecting pieces and rods there are supposed to be, since there were no instructions included for me to reference. A person that I know through a forum also received the witch and said that hers came to a bit over 5' tall when assembled, like mine; the description says that it is supposed to 'loom over all the guests', so I'm mainly curious if ours are the exception or if 5'-something _is_ the product's actual height, despite the description at the website. Thank you."

So, the waiting game begins anew If this proves to be too much hassle, I may just stop at Lowes or Home Depot and see if I can pick up a similar metal rod and connector to make her taller...


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Garthgoyle said:


> So, the waiting game begins anew If this proves to be too much hassle, I may just stop at Lowes or Home Depot and see if I can pick up a similar metal rod and connector to make her taller...


that may be your best plan of action lol


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

witchymom said:


> that may be your best plan of action lol


Same thought I really don't want to return it and get another, only to find that it is _exactly_ the same height and I went through exchanging it for nothing


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

They had to order their own product to be able to answer me We shall see what they have to say in about a week or so...


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Garthgoyle said:


> They had to order their own product to be able to answer me We shall see what they have to say in about a week or so...


omg... LOLOLOLOOLOLOL


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Most of the higher end products came from somewhere else. Most likely everything is dropshipped since OT wouldn't want to stock all that inventory.


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

Where do I find this Oriental Trading Site Garth? Is there a website?


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

http://www.orientaltrading.com/


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Garthgoyle said:


> I received a response from Oriental Trading Company and, as expected, the person knew nothing, simply asking if I would like to return the product in exchange for another or a credit. I don't even have the person's name, simply 'Oriental Trading Co. staff'
> 
> My follow-up: "Thanks for the response. Actually, I would appreciate it very much if you could let me know how many connecting pieces and rods there are supposed to be, since there were no instructions included for me to reference. A person that I know through a forum also received the witch and said that hers came to a bit over 5' tall when assembled, like mine; the description says that it is supposed to 'loom over all the guests', so I'm mainly curious if ours are the exception or if 5'-something _is_ the product's actual height, despite the description at the website. Thank you."
> 
> So, the waiting game begins anew If this proves to be too much hassle, I may just stop at Lowes or Home Depot and see if I can pick up a similar metal rod and connector to make her taller...


So it ends up I have an extra connector piece!!! I wonder if there is a rod missing.....I got 3 rods.....


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

I got some toy hair extensions from Dollar Tree to jazz her up a tad.....


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

My zombie gnome arrived today...love it! Thanks Garth for the heads up on free shipping!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/deadna-albums-2012-halloween-picture121920-zombie-gnome-ot.jpg


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

jenscats5 said:


> So it ends up I have an extra connector piece!!! I wonder if there is a rod missing.....I got 3 rods.....


i can tell you my victoria from grandin road stands 5 1/2 ft tall and has 3 connecting rods....


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Dutchess of Darkness said:


> Where do I find this Oriental Trading Site Garth? Is there a website?


Witchymom answered (thanks), but the very first post had a link, too



jenscats5 said:


> So it ends up I have an extra connector piece!!! I wonder if there is a rod missing.....I got 3 rods.....


I think so, honestly. Pretty much reinforces my way of thinking... 



jenscats5 said:


> I got some toy hair extensions from Dollar Tree to jazz her up a tad.....


She looks mah-velous That was a great idea



Deadna said:


> My zombie gnome arrived today...love it! Thanks Garth for the heads up on free shipping!
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/deadna-albums-2012-halloween-picture121920-zombie-gnome-ot.jpg


That is awesome, Deadna You're welcome.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Oriental Trading never responded back, for those curious. The item is now sold-out, so maybe they weren't able to procure a witch of their own to see...


----------

